# Headphones for iPad



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

What earphones do you use with your iPad?
Bought a Sony one but they are not very good.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone has these:
Klipsch Image S4 Sound-Isolating Comfort-Fit Earphones - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a pair of Shure SE110 with an adapter for use with iPhone as well as a pair of V-Mida Vibe Duo. Both a good. The Shure are more comfortable and sound better but the Vibe have more bass. The Shure are in the $130 range, the Vibe are in the $50 range.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I have the Sennheiser HD 238 Precision Headphones that I bought at the Apple store in Ottawa. I am very happy with them.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

I use these:

Sennheiser MM50 iP Headset for iPhone - Apple Store (Canada)

The mic input works as well for my VoIP apps. I have a couple of pairs of them in fact. They sound fine, they fit well and are reasonably tough and the added bonus of the built-in mic works great for my iPhone and iPad.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I got a set of the Shure 115s at $59 for use on the motorcycle with the iPod touch. Worked like a charm.
Lots of ear pieces for various sizes, well built and a dual cable set up which is handy.

Top rating at Gizmodo.










review here

Shure SE115 In-Ear Headphones Review: The New Top Buds - Shure se115 - Gizmodo

Has anyone been successful with a BT headset on iPod Touch?


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you all for your excellent choices.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I like the Shures as well. I've got the E4Cs, the older model to the current SE420s. They sell for about $429.

And MacDoc - Sound isolating headphones on a motorcycle? You're a menace on the road.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I assume you are joking - there is this little thing called Scala rider which is a full intercom, music, phone answering/chatting which I use - just like in the car. Lets me talk to my riding buddy directly, my kids and clients by phone while enjoying the ride.

Thousands of riders wear ear plugs when they ride - many doctors recommend it.
Ear Plugs & Motorcycle Riding - I Ride My Own

The Shure's are merely variations on a theme.

Just what do you think you are going to hear that is significant?
Instead the lack of wind noise makes for a much calmer and alert rider *with better reaction times.
*
Wind noise is very fatiguing.



> The contribution of noise exposure to fatigue at work was studied in a survey study and three field studies. The survey study was based on a questionnaire covering symptoms and work place exposure answered by 50 000 state employees. Noise exposure was also estimated from their type of job and self-rated noise exposure. Fatigue and headache were found to be more common among the noise exposed groups even after control for the effects of other critical variables.
> 
> Study 2 compared reaction times before and after a week's work in high noise exposure and one in low exposure exposure in a group of aeroplane mechanics. Reaction times were prolonged after work in the noise week, whereas an opposite trend was seen in the control week.
> 
> Study 3 showed a gradual increase of reaction times during a week of noise exposure in a group of aeroplane technicians. Study 4 compared reaction times and subjective fatigue among naval crews on a day with low and a day with high noise exposure. In one of the studied boat types the development of fatigue during the work day was accentuated on the day with high exposure.


Fatigue after work in noise - an epidemiological survey study and three quasi-experimental field studies Kjellberg A, Muhr P, Skoldstrom B - Noise Health

45 years riding - zero mcycle accidents beyond the occasional spill on an icy road


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

I used to wear plugs when I rode quite a bit, but the ones that I wore allowed a certain amount of sound in. I did try isolating earphones once but it blocked out too much sound. I want to hear things like screeching brakes, honking horns, sirens, etc.


----------



## iJayTee (Apr 20, 2010)

HAs anyone tried and is happy with stereo BT headphones? Last time I looked into this there seemed to be a lot of negative comments about sound quality. Is it still that way? I'd love to get rid of the wires.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I looked into it but then realized I'll need 2 chargers: 1 for iPad & 1 for headphones.
I guess it will reduce the iPads battery life also.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Have to agree with MacDoc about the motorcycle riding bit. I usually wear ear plugs myself and have found a huge difference in riding comfort and also what I can hear. Oddly enough I feel like I can hear better with ear plugs in - or at least I'm able to better focus on the sounds I need to hear rather than the white noise of the wind.

As for the iPad, I use the stock iPhone headphones and Etymotic er6i. Incidentally I sometimes use the Etymotics when riding, not as much now since I picked up a Starcom unit so my wife and I can chat and listen to the same music when riding together.

With the iPad I prefer the stock iPhone one - easier to put in and out and also when I move around or have to talk, it doesn't sound amplified in my ear like the in ear design of the Etymotic (although these cut down on the outside noise, they enhance things like something brushing up against the cord or your own voice - not something I like that much), although on a bike they're excellent.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

l84toff said:


> With the iPad I prefer the stock iPhone one - easier to put in and out and also when I move around or have to talk, it doesn't sound amplified in my ear like the in ear design of the Etymotic (although these cut down on the outside noise, they enhance things like something brushing up against the cord or your own voice - not something I like that much), although on a bike they're excellent.


Thanks for reminding me of the noise. I mentioned that I have Shure SE110s and V-Moda Vibe Duos. The Shure have a simple plastic cable which is silent when it moves; the Vibe Duos have a textured cloth covering that unfortunately makes lots of noise when you move.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'd love to have true active noise cancelling like my Panasonic full size headphones where 20db is via isolation and another via active cancellation....that lets you hear specific sounds while getting rid of the fatiguing constants.
Never knew how much noise in an airport until I popped them on and into my own little bubble of peace and quiet yet I could still hear announcements.

For now tho the lower stress and high ability to focus is a plus. Unfortunately I dont' have a solid solution combining the two way communication and the isolation/music aspect.

It is all coming together but slowly.



> HAs anyone tried and is happy with stereo BT headphones?


The Plantronics 590s are adequate for music, full spectrum Bluetooth and easy to sync with phones for handsfree and auto-switching between music and phone conversations.










review here - these are the closest I've seen to a single solution.

Plantronics Pulsar 590A Bluetooth Stereo Headset Review - Mobile Tech Review

I'd love to have an ear plug version that linked into the Scala Rider ( the speakers are ****e - likely to be able to hear conversation rather than full spectrum music ) and be able to control the level of sound isolation.
The Scala has shockingly high range for Bluetooth. 1/2 KM in line of sight and I swear at times it was further.

I think this is an area prime for more sophisticated electronics.
The sound quality of the headphones/headsets is fine ...even with Bluetooth it's "okay".
The ability to control and adapt to differing environments is still iffy.

I use the Plantronics with the MacBook Pro for music but it is also able to act as a Skype headset.
I would think the iPad would be the same.
That makes it a pretty attractive package....and no wires.

I'd like to see a universal unit that is convertible to over the head or in helmet/ear bud
Is Bluetooth OR wired
Has headset AND decent quality headphone function for music.
Auto-switching between music and phone call functions.

I think they need to get the headphones away from the electronics. To a degree that is what the Scala Riders do.
I suspect they will have a high quality out solution next round allowing riders to use their own heaphones rather than the in helmet ones' provided.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I know this isn't the classifieds, however, if anyone is interested, I have some like-new, used maybe 10 times, Shure SE310 Headphones, they are noise cancelling and produce amazing sound / bass. I bought them last year when they were 399, however, PM me if you'd be interested. They now sell for 299 US, however, if you're interested, I'll take the best offer. As I don't use them, they just rest in their case.

Shure - SE310 Sound Isolating Earphones

Review here: Shure SE310 Sound Isolating Earphones (white) Headphone reviews - CNET Reviews


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again for all your feed back. 
Decided to go with the Shure 201 (on sale at FS for $70)
Shure Sound Isolating Headphones (SE210) - West Only - Future Shop


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

iphoneottawa said:


> Thanks again for all your feed back.
> Decided to go with the Shure 201 (on sale at FS for $70)
> Shure Sound Isolating Headphones (SE210) - West Only - Future Shop


Let us know how you like them.


----------



## matthelps (Apr 7, 2010)

Picked these up at my local computer shop.
Sennheiser Worldwide - CX 550 Style II - top Earphones, Headphones, metallic design - Private Audio
Amazing sound! 60 bucks but worth it. You must use the right size "jellys" for your ears for proper
noise cancellation. Best ear buds I have used, much better then the apple ear buds. Low ohms too
so sound is nice and loud.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

l84toff said:


> Let us know how you like them.


Very comfortable and good sound for a resonable price.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

With an iPad, I would want to use Bluetooth headphones. I mean, the whole raison d'etre of the iPad is to be free of anything tethering you.

I've got a set already that are *adequate* and that's all, I'll take a look at the Pulsar 590a set as well.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

They are only just adequate ( perhaps a bit more than ) as far as music goes as well tho are an excellent headset.

I'm not sure if the limitation is in the BT or just no one has done the combo yet.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

I don't think bt has the reliability or bandwidth to deliver a proper listening experience personally, but I have to admit I'm an audio snob!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's reliable in that form they use but not sure about bandwidth issues.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

A2DP uses a max bandwidth of 768kb/s, CD quality audio (44.1Khz) requires a little over 1.4Mb/sec. All A2DP based solutions currently compress the audio signal because of this. When you combine the fact that often times the audio signal was already compressed to start with it results in even more lossy audio (compression of compression is never a good thing).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just got the *Ultimate Ears SuperFi 5vi i*n - both staff and I are very pleased.
Sound quality better than the Shures I got at a similar price point, better fit and smaller profile.

But it was a one off deal - would I pay the normal retail ...not sure - but at $60 US - a no brainer.












> The Ultimate Ears SuperFi 5vi Noise Isolating Earphones with Microphone are premium earphones that include an “exclusive top fire armature speaker providing powerful HD sound”. The built-in microphone makes it simple to listen to music and make calls, while an in-line multi-function button gives you a high degree of control over music and video when used with your iPhone.
> The Ultimate Ears SuperFi 5vi are compatible with BlackBerry, iPhone, music phones with 3.5mm jacks.


300 km last night with the Shures on the mcycle - that aspect of the ride was superb - I came home far more relaxed than normal tho my ass is sore today.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> 300 km last night with the Shures on the mcycle - that aspect of the ride was superb - I came home far more relaxed than normal tho my ass is sore today.


What a sore ass riding a Suzuki Burgman?
lol
:lmao:


----------

